# 1898 Hat - I re-wrote this for myself. Maybe someone will enjoy it.



## JannieK (Oct 21, 2011)

1898 Hat

CO 27 stitches, leaving a 20 inch tail. 
The cast-on counts as the first row and set up counts as second row when counting total rows.
Set up row (WS): Sl1, k11, pm, slip 3 wyif, pm, k12.
Start back of headband:
#1 Row A (RS) = Slip 1, k to marker, sl m, k3, sl m, k to end. KNIT the three CENTER STS!
#2 Row B (all WS rows) = Slip 1, k to marker, sl m, slip 3 wyif, sl m, k to end. SLIP the three CENTER STS!
Repeat Rows A & B 8 times (18 total rows incl. cast on and set up row. 16 rows here and 2 rows from beginning setup.)
Stitches are always slipped purlwise and the yarn held as if to purl.
RIGHT EAR FLAP
Row C = Slip 1, k until 1 st before marker, kfb, sl m, k3, sl m, kfb, k to end. 
Repeat Rows C & B 9 times (45 st; 36 total rows). 
Repeat Rows A & B 3 times (42 total rows). 
Row D = Slip 1, knit until 2 st before marker, k2tog, sl m, k3, sl m, ssk, k to end. 
Repeat Rows D & B 9 times (27 st; 60 total rows). 
FRONT HEADBAND
Repeat Rows A & B 24 times (108 total rows). 
LEFT EAR FLAP
Repeat Rows C & B 9 times (45 st; 126 total rows). 
Repeat Rows A & B 3 times (132 total rows). 
Repeat Rows D & B 9 times (27 st; 150 total rows).
FINISH BACK OF HEADBAND 
Repeat Rows A & B 9 times (168 total rows). Do not cut working yarn. 
Graft or seam two ends together using tail. Weave in tail. Fold headband in half along slipped stitch ridge in middle of headband. Pick up stitches from the front and back of the band simultaneously to attach front and back together. 
Starting from the side facing you, slide the circular needle (or a crochet hook) through one “bar” on the side of the front band then the matching “bar” of the back band; pick up the working yarn and bring it back through both bars. One stitch will now connect the front and back bands together; place on right hand needle. Continue along the circle formed by the band until 84 stitches are picked up. 
PM to indicate beginning of round (at back seam). Knit in the round until hat measures 5 inches from bottom edge of hat. 
Start decreases. *Knit 10 k2tog* repeat from * to end of round (77 st). 
Knit 2 rounds. *Knit 9 k2tog* repeat from * to end of round (70 st). 
Knit 2 rounds. *Knit 8 k2tog* repeat from * to end of round (63 st). 
Knit 1 round. *Knit 7 k2tog* repeat from * to end of round (56 st). 
Knit 1 round. *Knit 6 k2tog* repeat from * to end of round (49 st). 
Knit 1 round. *Knit 5 k2tog* repeat from * to end of round (42 st). 
Knit 1 round. *Knit 4 k2tog* repeat from * to end of round (35 st). 
Knit 1 round. *Knit 3 k2tog* repeat from * to end of round (28 st). 
Knit 1 round. *Knit 2 k2tog* repeat from * to end of round (21 st). 
Knit 1 round. *Knit 1 k2tog* repeat from * to end of round (14 st). 
K2tog 7 times (7 st). Cut yarn, leaving a 6 inch tail. Using needle, thread tail through 7 remaining stitches. Pull tight, and bring the needle down through the center. Use needle to weave in end on the wrong side. Do not block.


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Please add a picture of your creation . . .


----------



## JannieK (Oct 21, 2011)

It is just the same old 1898 hat but with easier to follow instructions. I don't have a photo right now.


----------



## didot (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank You for the directions written. I make this hat and the simpler the better !


----------



## sandytene (Mar 1, 2011)

I need to make this for my son whose head is pre-teen size. How big is your design?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

I would love to have your instruction but I'm having a hard time trying to print it.
Does anyone know how to make this pattern into a Pdf.


----------



## Violet Rose (Apr 25, 2017)

Copy and paste to a word document.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you for taking the time to write out the pattern with your notes. Very helpful as this is one of the hats I plan to make for my DH & son in January - after the holidays are done.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Violet Rose said:


> Copy and paste to a word document.


I will try


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

grandmann said:


> I would love to have your instruction but I'm having a hard time trying to print it. Does anyone know how to make this pattern into a Pdf.


 Here is the PDF


----------



## diobsession 2 (Jan 5, 2017)

thank you for the easier pattern. What size does this fit


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Thank you for the clear instructions. I will be making this hat for my younger son, and it will be the first 1898 hat for me. This comes at just the right time!


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Thanks for this JannieK.... it is helpful

I did a PDF too... added some spacing and titles (because my eyes follow such better)


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow, thanks you so much for sharing this. I have made that hat a couple of times and it was a bit of a struggle. This will help a lot.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Great ....thank you


----------



## bokemom (Mar 16, 2017)

Thank you everyone for the PDFs,I hope to make some after the holidays


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

What size needle did you use?


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Rafiki said:


> Here is the PDF


Thank You


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

knit4ES said:


> Thanks for this JannieK.... it is helpful
> 
> I did a PDF too... added some spacing and titles (because my eyes follow such better)


Thank You


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

diobsession 2 said:


> thank you for the easier pattern. What size does this fit


I use this standard pattern for all ages and shapes - band is so stretchy! I only use less stitches for young children, or add a few extra rows in the crown for very hairy friends. I've done 1898 hats for Christmas this year, some 'manly' standard ones, some earflapless ones with added knitted flowers on the bands, got 2 stolen from my Xmas stash on Saturday when my DD and GD came for lunch!!


----------



## Joanmcg (Apr 4, 2013)

Is this hat for worsted weight yarn?


----------



## gramtonine (Nov 7, 2011)

Left click onto the pattern, holding the left button down on the mouse.....when the entire pattern is blue, right click and you'll see a box where it says print.....just click on that and away you go!

Nancy :sm01:


----------



## lbn (Dec 15, 2011)

thanks


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Rafiki said:


> Here is the PDF


Thank you so much! I'm going to give this one a try.


----------



## reikiknitter (Sep 4, 2011)

My computer shows "Blocked Plug-In". How can I unplug?


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you Rafiki for the pdf!!


----------



## beachknit (Oct 25, 2011)

Very helpful! Thanks!


----------



## mountaingal (Feb 19, 2013)

Thank you!!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

I have a bone to pick with the original instructions for this hat ( but actually it's my fault). As the original instructions said to do a provisional cast on, I did so in a contrasting color. Not reading through the pattern before starting (duh) I didn't realize the tail would be needed for grafting or joining the back together. Now I'm at the point of joining and find Kirschner stitch is generally used. I strongly dislike doing that type of join, I just get lost each time I try to use it.

Any suggestions for an easier, faster way to join so I can get this hat done in time for Christmas? 

I apologize for whining and I DO have cheese to go with that whine ;-)


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Almost forgot... thanks for sharing these simplified instructions for the 1898 hat. Can't wait to try it myself. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## betsy10904 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks! Maybe I’ll try it now.


----------



## iluvcabernet (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## ckcampers (Aug 3, 2014)

Just copy & paste into notes and then print from there.


----------



## ckcampers (Aug 3, 2014)

Just copy & paste into notes, then print from there.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you...I've put off making this hat because the pattern appeared so complex.


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

First time with this hat...began yesterday. It really iis very clever. Will be glad for your instructions before finished, I am sure.


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you. Started one but quit. The directions were too difficult but I will give yours a try. Thank you for putting so much time into doing this.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for these directions. They are easier to follow than the original ones. Double thanks for the PDF. Let me add the chart to keep track of rows to this thread. I did it in a spread sheet and a word document.



JannieK said:


> 1898 Hat
> 
> CO 27 stitches, leaving a 20 inch tail.
> The cast-on counts as the first row and set up counts as second row when counting total rows.
> ...


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

I modified the pattern for myself also, Jannie and got rid of the A,B,C and D instructions ... they confused the heck out of me. lol.

The purple numbers in square brackets are the row count. Here's what mine looks like:

1898 Hat
Slip first stitch of every row.

Cast on 27 sts using provisional cast on. [1]
Set up row (WS): k12, pm, yf,sL3, pm, k12. [2]

BACK OF HEADBAND:

Row 1: (RS) knit. [3]
Row 2: knit to marker, sm, yf,sL3, sm, k to end. [4]
Repeat Rows 1 & 2, 7 more times. [18]

RIGHT EARFLAP: 
Increase rows
Row 1: knit to 1 bef marker, kfb, sm,k3,sm, kfb, k to end. [19]
Row 2: knit to marker, sm, yf,sL3, sm, k to end. [20]
Repeat Rows 1 & 2, 8 more times (45 st) [36]


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Thank you looks easy enough..


----------



## JannieK (Oct 21, 2011)

This is an adult size hat, but it fits many sizes because of the way it is made. I do have directions for many sizes and will share them one day soon. I just need to get them typed up.


----------



## JannieK (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for the new version of the instructions. I like it and haven't had time to do it so now I can use yours!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you for taking the time to work this out.


----------



## Eichhornchen (Sep 16, 2017)

I wish you had a picture of this hat But I want to say thank you for sharing it and preserving this pattern. I think it is so important to pass on knitting patterns. Thanks you so much. Knitting from Buffalo, NY Cindy


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

Have never heard of an 1898 hat? Is it like a touque, fedora, brimmed, beanie, slouched?


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks for your hard work and thanks for sharing!


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

Ellebelle said:


> Have never heard of an 1898 hat? Is it like a touque, fedora, brimmed, beanie, slouched?


just type in 1898 hat in to Ravelry - it comes up with the original pattern - I estimate I've knitted 50 odd of them so don't need the pattern any more, but is the one I learned from.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the added clarity.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Thank you Janniek and Rafiki for you helpful instructions I have several times tried to knit this hat but always given up.


----------



## playsbridge (Nov 18, 2011)

I thought I was the only one who was not able to follow the instructions for this hat.

Thank you for taking the time to write out the instructions and share them. I can hardly wait to knit this hat!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Ellebelle said:


> Have never heard of an 1898 hat? Is it like a touque, fedora, brimmed, beanie, slouched?


https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/1898-hat


----------



## Reddogknit (Jan 6, 2015)

I too had to change as dh complained hat kept falling down on eyes. I only knit 4 inches and then started decreases. The hat fit much better. Will copy pdf from here. Thanks.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Ellebelle said:


> Have never heard of an 1898 hat? Is it like a touque, fedora, brimmed, beanie, slouched?


Here is one I made for my DH using a mosaic design for the crown.
A big feature of the hat is that it is double thick around the ears, forehead, and back of the head and it doesn't slide around if you put up a parka hood.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your time and efforts about this hat! I have added your notes to my files! Best of holidays to all!
julie


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Rafiki said:


> Please add a picture of your creation . . .


Simple is always better, and the way a pattern is written can certainly make a difference! Thank you.


----------



## eikeat (Feb 12, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Here is one I made for my DH using a mosaic design for the crown.
> A big feature of the hat is that it is double thick around the ears, forehead, and back of the head and it doesn't slide around if you put up a parka hood.


Really lovely. Stands out as compared to the solid color most often shown.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I just finished a fun fur headband 1898 style. had to make it a little smaller ( less rows) since the fun fur made the gauge bigger.
Happy with the results.
Ty for making the directions clearer.


----------



## PatchesPatches (Sep 12, 2011)

Reddogknit said:


> I too had to change as dh complained hat kept falling down on eyes. I only knit 4 inches and then started decreases. The hat fit much better. Will copy pdf from here. Thanks.


 I think I'll have to shorten the next one I make for myself, too ... while out snow shoveling, it always works its way down my forehead ... really annoying.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you - I love simple!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

knit4ES said:


> Thanks for this JannieK.... it is helpful
> 
> I did a PDF too... added some spacing and titles (because my eyes follow such better)


Thank you for this. I prefer my "meat" cut into pieces, too ;~DD!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

wjeanc said:


> I have a bone to pick with the original instructions for this hat ( but actually it's my fault). As the original instructions said to do a provisional cast on, I did so in a contrasting color. Not reading through the pattern before starting (duh) I didn't realize the tail would be needed for grafting or joining the back together. Now I'm at the point of joining and find Kirschner stitch is generally used. I strongly dislike doing that type of join, I just get lost each time I try to use it.
> 
> Any suggestions for an easier, faster way to join so I can get this hat done in time for Christmas?
> 
> I apologize for whining and I DO have cheese to go with that whine ;-)


Kirschner stitch? Is that the same as kitchener stitch?


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

here are few of my current crop -


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

Now if someone would create a crochet pattern for this hat it would be great. I am sure there are talented people here that could do this. Unfortunately I am not one of them.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

sandytene said:


> I need to make this for my son whose head is pre-teen size. How big is your design?


This hat is adult size.

I've made a few for younger folk. 
Decrease the CO stitches by 4 = 23 stitches. 
The markers will be K20 PM K3 PM K20.
Knit 2 less rows before earflap, 4 less rows between earflaps, and 2 less rows after earflaps. 
Pick up 4 less stitches for the top of the hat, and start decreases according to your son's head size.

For a younger child, CO 21 or 19 stitches, and do fewer ridges between ear flaps. 
Happy knitting!


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

I appreciate the simpler versions of this hat as I have never been able to complete one. I always get frustrated and give up. Am looking forward to trying this after Christmas.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

PatchesPatches said:


> I think I'll have to shorten the next one I make for myself, too ... while out snow shoveling, it always works its way down my forehead ... really annoying.


Yes I made the front headband narrower also.


----------



## Eichhornchen (Sep 16, 2017)

Does anyone have a picture of this hat? You hate to start knitting a hat that you don't know what it looks like.


----------



## Judyh (Apr 15, 2011)

I can not open the 2nd document. Is anyone else having the same problem?



MarilynKnits said:


> Thanks for these directions. They are easier to follow than the original ones. Double thanks for the PDF. Let me add the chart to keep track of rows to this thread. I did it in a spread sheet and a word document.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Eichhornchen said:


> Does anyone have a picture of this hat? You hate to start knitting a hat that you don't know what it looks like.


If you do a search -1898 HAT you can see ALL that have been knit on KP.


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/156289049546486307/
https://www.pinterest.com/pin/143059725641805814/
https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/1898-hat


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

Eichhornchen said:


> Does anyone have a picture of this hat? You hate to start knitting a hat that you don't know what it looks like.


I posted a pic 6 back from your post - the ones on the right are the traditional Seamans Hats


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

Judyh said:


> I can not open the 2nd document. Is anyone else having the same problem?


I couldn't open the word document, but I could open the Excel one.
ETA: I was able to pull it into a word document


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you,


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, I love this hat


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

SAMkewel said:


> Kirschner stitch? Is that the same as kitchener stitch?


Yes, you're a much better speller than I.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

wjeanc said:


> Yes, you're a much better speller than I.


Okay, thanks. I thought I might be missing out on a newer stitch :~).


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

This is good! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Sara Mae (Feb 23, 2015)

Thank You I have always wanted to knit one but couldn't understand the pattern.


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

MarilynKnits said:


> Here is one I made for my DH using a mosaic design for the crown.
> A big feature of the hat is that it is double thick around the ears, forehead, and back of the head and it doesn't slide around if you put up a parka hood.


Love it!!


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Thanks! Bookmarked this.


----------



## NH Gal 2 (Apr 16, 2014)

Thank you for doing this saved to file with the original for the next one!


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you for sharing an easier version. I have been put off making one because of some of the problems others have had.


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Thank you so much. I always wanted to make one..


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## sylviae (Dec 8, 2013)

HI The first time I read/tried this pattern, it didn't make any sense to me. I googled 1898 Hat (not Ravelry) and clicked on Seaman's Church Institute and learned about the history behind this hat. There is also a video that is over 10 mins long. This video totally helped me to understand how this hat was supposed to be put together. I have made several now and everyone loves them. Sylvia


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

sylviae said:


> HI The first time I read/tried this pattern, it didn't make any sense to me. I googled 1898 Hat (not Ravelry) and clicked on Seaman's Church Institute and learned about the history behind this hat. There is also a video that is over 10 mins long. This video totally helped me to understand how this hat was supposed to be put together. I have made several now and everyone loves them. Sylvia


Will have to watch this, thank you.


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

Thanks for posting. Appreciate the effort you have taken to write the instructions to help others. Great help.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you. I have always wanted to knit this hat but the pattern always chased me away looking so time consuming and complicated but yet so many knit it. Now with your easier directions I can give it a go.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

What might be helpful is the weight yarn you used and the needle size.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Once you make one, you will learn it is really not intimidating. No purling. No fancy anything.



PaKnitter said:


> Thank you. I have always wanted to knit this hat but the pattern always chased me away looking so time consuming and complicated but yet so many knit it. Now with your easier directions I can give it a go.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I have been using a normal worsted and a US 8 needle. The hats I make for charity need to be acrylic. Loops and Threads Impeccable is my go to yarn for all my charity knitting. It is a tight enough twist that it doesn't split easily, but not so tight as to be hard. Depending on how tightly you work, an 8 or 9 needle is loose enough that the project is pleasantly soft but still dense enough to be as warm as you can expect of acrylic. Simply Soft is a lovely feeling yarn, but I have a problem with it splitting, which slows me down.



mousepotato said:


> What might be helpful is the weight yarn you used and the needle size.


----------



## mousepotato (May 30, 2011)

Thank you. Now I know that you haven't altered that. As for myself, I don't touch big box acrylics.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Rafiki said:


> Here is the PDF


Thank you Rafiki for going to the trouble to put the document int pdf. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Thank you for writing the 1898 hat and for then sharing. God willing I will start making a few this spring.



JannieK said:


> 1898 Hat
> 
> CO 27 stitches, leaving a 20 inch tail.
> The cast-on counts as the first row and set up counts as second row when counting total rows.
> ...


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Hi-- so nice of you to share. Thanks!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Eichhornchen said:


> I wish you had a picture of this hat But I want to say thank you for sharing it and preserving this pattern. I think it is so important to pass on knitting patterns. Thanks you so much. Knitting from Buffalo, NY Cindy


Sorry to disappoint you, Cindy, but this hat pattern is _not_ vintage. It was designed about five years ago. More background at: http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-page?upnum=7356


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Once you make one, you will learn it is really not intimidating. No purling. No fancy anything.


You forgot to mention that it's an addictive pattern! Is there anyone who has made one and _not_ made more than that one?? :sm15:


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I have been searching for instructions 1898 hat Re making the crown not so pointy Some body kindly put this on KP .I thought I had printed these instructions but unfortunately I didn't hope someone can help please.


----------



## CorvallisKnitter (Jan 4, 2013)

jemima said:


> I have been searching for instructions 1898 hat Re making the crown not so pointy Some body kindly put this on KP .I thought I had printed these instructions but unfortunately I didn't hope someone can help please.


Here's what a couple of folks on Ravelry said to do to make the crown less "pointy" on the 1898 hat:

Per Jessa22: In the decrease section, I stopped knitting a plain round after the K6, K2tog round to make the hat less pointy.
Per Rammy: Stop knitting one row between decrease rows a few rows earlier for a slightly less pointy hat

So it's the plain round knit between decrease rows that cause the pronounced "pointy-ness".

Here's a good tutorial for shaping the crown of hats: http://sites.google.com/site/oftroysgoldenapples/home/tutorials/knitting-in-the-round/quick-guide-to-shaping-a-hat


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thank you for doing this


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Corvallisknitter Thanks for your help


----------

